# محتاج لرايكم بجد



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

*سوال  مش اكتر بس محيرنى ومغيرنى  مخالينى محتار مش عارف اليل  من النهار *
*مش بكتبه علشان  عاوز ردود بس بجد محتاج حلول *
*هو انا  مجنون؟*
*ولا  دا  اللى المفروض يكون *
*انا دلوقتى حاسس انى وحيد  مخنوق  وصدرى عمال يضيق ولا لاقى  الصديق اللى بجد يخرج  همى منى او  يشيل حزنى عنى *
*عارفين  لما تبقى  بتموت مستنى  حتى نظرة اوى كلمة بصوت  تقولك انت مهم  واحنا معاك*
*بجد مش لاقى  كلام ااقوله بس انا  حاليا  عايش وحيد من  غير صديق  حقيقى  بجد محتاج لرايكم قوليلى اعمل ايه  الصحاب راحو   اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش محتاج ردود للمجامله *
*محتاج حل للمشكلة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

حل المشكله انك تنزل للواقع 
مفيش حاجه اسمها صديق ، مفيش غير كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى وطبعا كل واحد ليه عذره لان الحياه مبقتش محتاجه صديق لا بقيت محتاجه الجنيه اللى يخلينا نعيش
انزل للواقع شويه هتعرف ان مفيش صديق زى ما انت عاوزه
طول ما انت عايش فى الاوهام وبتدور على صديق كما فى مخيلتك تأكد انك هتفضل حزين كده
لكن لو بصيت لنفسك وبصيت للواقع هتعرف تعيش حياتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ + + +


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> حل المشكله انك تنزل للواقع
> مفيش حاجه اسمها صديق ، مفيش غير كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى وطبعا كل واحد ليه عذره لان الحياه مبقتش محتاجه صديق لا بقيت محتاجه الجنيه اللى يخلينا نعيش
> انزل للواقع شويه هتعرف ان مفيش صديق زى ما انت عاوزه
> طول ما انت عايش فى الاوهام وبتدور على صديق كما فى مخيلتك تأكد انك هتفضل حزين كده
> لكن لو بصيت لنفسك وبصيت للواقع هتعرف تعيش حياتك


*تصدق   طول عمرى بقول عليك استاذ ورئيس  قسم يا مينا  بجد*
*بس عارف  جد اصعب حاجة انك تبقى بتموت وهما شيفينك  ومش  راضين يمدولك ايديهم *
*وانت كانت بتخاف عليهم وبتعمل المستحيل علشان ترضيهم *
*شكرا يا مينا على ردك الى بجد مميز*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *سوال  مش اكتر بس محيرنى ومغيرنى  مخالينى محتار مش عارف اليل  من النهار *
> *مش بكتبه علشان  عاوز ردود بس بجد محتاج حلول *
> *هو انا  مجنون؟*
> *ولا  دا  اللى المفروض يكون *
> ...



*احنا اصدقائك واخواتك في المسيح
كلنا بيجيلنا الاحساس ده
وانا مجرباه كتيييييييييييييير
الصحاب ما راحوش 
يمكن لسه مش لقيت الصاحب اللي بجد يقدر معنى الصداقه
مفيش حاجه بنلاقيها بالساهل
صدقني اي حاجه تتعب عشانها في اولها 
في الاخر لما تلاقيها هيكون ليها قيمه كبيره
وصعب انك تفرط فيها بسهوله
خلي ربنا صديقك في ضيقك مش هتلاقي احسن منو
انا فاهمه احساسك والله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ليه كده*
> *لا في حاجه اسمها صديق*
> *وفي ناس بتخاف بجد على اللي قدامهم*
> *مش دايما العيب في غيرنا *
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك وكلكم هنا اخواتى مش اصحابى بس هو بيتكلم صح لازم نفوق بقى ونعرف ان مفيش صاحب يتصاحب *
*مشكور اختى مروريك مميز*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *احنا اصدقائك واخواتك في المسيح​*
> *كلنا بيجيلنا الاحساس ده*
> *وانا مجرباه كتيييييييييييييير*
> *الصحاب ما راحوش *
> ...


* ويفرح قلبيك  فعلا مفيش غيره  هو اللى هيقدر على حلها مرسى ليكى تانى مرة ونورتى الموضوع ومرسى بجد  على احساسيك المميز دا *​


----------



## MATTEW (30 أغسطس 2010)

*عارف زمان كنت بقول انا حزين مليش اصحاب مليش حد اتكلم معاه

بس لما ربنا اداني اصحاب اتكلم معاهم و غيره

برضوا في حاجه ناقصه 

ياتري انت تفتكر انها الصداقه و بس 

لأ المسيح لما تتكلم معاه كل يوم و ترغي بمشاكلك و افكارك و صراعاتك مع نفسك و كل شيء 

ساعتها هتلاقي صديق تاني خالص مكنتش تفكر فيه 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

*عارف اصعب حاجة انك تبقى عارف علاجك ومش قادر تاخده بجد بتبقى مؤلمة  اكتر من اى حاجة تانى *
*شكرا لمرورك ولرايك الجميل   شرفتنى*


----------



## MATTEW (30 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *عارف اصعب حاجة انك تبقى عارف علاجك ومش قادر تاخده بجد بتبقى مؤلمة  اكتر من اى حاجة تانى *
> *شكرا لمرورك ولرايك الجميل   شرفتنى*



*المسيح له المجد قالها صراحتا 

**   تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم
( متي 28:11 )

فلماذا لا نذهب اليه ؟

ليه مش قادر تروحله 

هل انت فاكر انك علشان خاطيء يبقي مينفعش تروحله 

؟
*


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

أيه يا عم جون السواد دا ؟؟ !!

و حبيبى كيوبيد جه نفى و نهى و عمل شجب للصداقة تماماً من قاموس الدنيا ..

أسمحلى أختلف مع رأى أخويا *كيوبيد* ، و أصححلك الصورة بآن واحد ..

*أولاً *: أحنا فى الواقع لسنا مــُغيبيين ..

*ثانياً* : الأشخاص المنوه عنهم فى كلام كيوبيد ليسوا بأصدقاء بل هم أصحاب مصلحة ، 

من الخطأ وصف " أصحاب المصلحة " بالصديق ،

إن وصفنا أصحاب المصلحة بالأصدقاء فهذا عيب بخبرتنا _ التى لا تؤهلنا لأن نقيم الناس صحيحاً _

و ليس بالصداقة ..

*ثالثاً *: الصديق هو الأخ الذى نختاره ، الصداقة هى النبتة التى يجب أن تروى من كلا الطرفين ..

*رابعاً *: من الجائز أننا لسنا مؤهلين بتفهم الأصدقاء و لذلك ينفرون منا ..

*خامساً* : ربما تكون المصلحة بداية طريق للصداقة ، بمعنى (( تبدأ الصداقة عند إنتهاء المنفعة )) ..

*سادساً *: لابد و أن أحيطك علماً بأن العلاقات الإنسانية درجات (( هناك المعارف " الزمالة " ، الصاحب ، 

الصديق " رفيق العمر " )) لكل درجة حدودها ..

أنا لى معارف كثيرة لكنها كالقش ، أصحاب محدودين جداً شلتنا حوالى 20 فرد ،

أصدقاء 1 فقط لا غير فعلاتنا حية منذ 5 سنوات تقريباً (( مع العلم أن علاقتنا بدأت كزمالة عابرة بادرت بشعور طيب بادلنى بمثله و أكثر )) ..

أتمنى أكون أفدت ..


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> أيه يا عم جون السواد دا ؟؟ !!
> 
> و حبيبى كيوبيد جه نفى و نهى و عمل شجب للصداقة تماماً من قاموس الدنيا ..
> 
> ...



تصدق يا زاما انا عمرى 21 سنه 3 سنين منهم كنت جمب امى والباقى كنت فى الشارع 
بس طول المده دى ملقتش واحد يستحق لقب صديق 
تفتكر العيب ممكن يكون منى !!!!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> تصدق يا زاما انا عمرى 21 سنه 3 سنين منهم كنت جمب امى والباقى كنت فى الشارع
> بس طول المده دى ملقتش واحد يستحق لقب صديق
> تفتكر العيب ممكن يكون منى !!!!




*العيب في الزمن الاسود اللي احنا فيه
كله ماديات في ماديات
ومصلحتي معاك اعرفك
غير كده ولا اعرفك​*


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> تصدق يا زاما انا عمرى 21 سنه 3 سنين منهم كنت جمب امى والباقى كنت فى الشارع
> بس طول المده دى ملقتش واحد يستحق لقب صديق
> تفتكر العيب ممكن يكون منى !!!!



الحقيقة وصف لطيف منك ، لكن بما أنك كتبته و أنت بالغ الرشد فأنت مسئول عن حروفك ..

حبيبى أنت بتحب الصراحة عشان الإفادة و أنا كمان ..

بالتأكيد العيب فى بُعدك عن تعاليم البيت فى النشأة فأنها خبرة أمينة و مستعارة لم تكن مشتراه ..

تواجدك فى الشارع لا يعنى أنك كثير الخبرة فربما بالأحرى يندر بك الرشد .. (( حبيبى لا تغضب ))

*مثال* : أيهما أفضل البيت المخطط من قـِـبل مكتب أستشارى هندسى أم 

مخطط من خلال مقاول إنشاءات بالممارسة ؟؟

لكى أكون منصف فى الإجابة و غير مجحف على أى الطرفين ،

الممارسة لا أجردها من خبرتها و لكن ينقصها الحس الفنى فى التصميم و هذا ما يتميز به الدراسة الأكاديمية ..

من الطبيعى أنك أكتسبت خبرة حياتية (( فنون التعامل و أنواع الناس )) 

لا بأس بها من الشارع (( *سوق العمل* )) لكن ،

هناك مثل أعتز به (( *حياة المرء يستحيل أن تساوى مجموع خبرات الأخرين* )) ،

خبرات الأخرين هنا نتعلمها من أسلافنا إما عن طريق *البيت* أو *القراءة* .. 

==

هناك أحتمالين أطرحهم عليك وارد حدوثهما 

+ ربما قابلت الصديق بوقت لم يكن لديك به كافى الخبرة فضاع منك لبراءة تمييزك أنذاك ..

+ من الواجب على أبن السوق تمييز مكان و وقت أختيار الأصدقاء 

(( يعنى مثلاً بحكم مجالك ما يصح أشترى أكسسوارات موبايل من سوق العبور ))

يعنى عايز تلاقى صديق مخلص لك بدوامة السوق (( المال )) 

سوق العمل = شبكة المصالح ..

== ما أقصده أنه ما ينفع أنك تزرع زرعة وسط البحر ، لكن ممكن تختار بيئة مناسبة تنشأ 

صداقتك فيها و تقويها بالعلاقة المتبادلة و بعدين ممكن تختبرها بأعاصير بحر السوق تشوف 

زرعتك دى مناسبة وقوية ولا لاء ؟؟

==

*مثال كتابى :*

ربنا لم تنشأ علاقة الصداقة بينه و بين خليله (( *صديقه أبونا أبرام أو إبراهيم* )) 

بمهب الريح ولكن بعد جهد مبذول من الطرفين (( عطايا متبادلة )) ربنا عطا إبراهيم النعم الكثيرة 

وإبراهيم قدم لربنا الولاء و الطاعة و المحبة والإخلاص لما نبتة الصداقة دى أشتد عودها ربنا 

أختبر محبة إبراهيم  من خلال تقديم أسحق محرقة و ذبيحة للرب ..

ذلك هو ذكاء الله و حكمته فى التعامل مع البشر و أختياره *لأصدقائه* *بحسب وصف الكتاب لأبراهيم*

 أخبار الأيام الثاني الأصحاح 20 العدد 7 أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ إِلَهَنَا الَّذِي طَرَدْتَ سُكَّانَ هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَمَامِ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهَا لِنَسْلِ *إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلِكَ* إِلَى الأَبَدِ  

 إشعياء الأصحاح 41 العدد 8 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ عَبْدِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ *نَسْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلِي * 
 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 2 العدد 23 وَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللَّهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرّاً» *وَدُعِيَ خَلِيلَ اللَّهِ. *


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أغسطس 2010)

عارف يا جون
بجد وعن تجربة 
محدش هيعرف يخرجك من اللي انت فيه ده غير انت وبس
محدش هيهتم بيك زي ما انت هتهتم بنفسك
وكمان عارف ايه بالظبط اللي بيوجعك
عارف ايه اللي ييسطك وايه اللي يزعلك
محدش اصلا هيهتم انه يعرف الحاجات دي فيك ولا حتي يهمه انك تخرج من حالتك دي
اقولك علي حاجة بجد
للاسف لو لقيت حد مهتم بيك ونفسه يسعدك ممكن تلاقيه علي النت
وبينك وبينه مسافات كتير
يعني انا مثلا عندي بنات اصحابي بحبهم جدا وفعلا اصحابي بجد عرفتهم من النت وللاسف مش معايا هنا في اسكندرية
جون حاول تقعد مع نفسك وتشوف ايه اللي تعبك ووصلك للحالة دي ودور علي حل ليها
انا لما وصلت للحالة دي من كام سنة وصدقني مش لقيت حد جنبي وكنت لوحدي زيك كده بالظبط
لما تعبت اوي قررت اني اخرج نفسي بنفسي وفعلا عرفت اخرج من اللي كنت فيه
لاني دورت جوايا وعرفت ايه اللي ممكن يسعدني وينسيني ويشغلني​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

> قوليلى اعمل ايه الصحاب راحو اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟



:t9::t9:
اروح انا بيتنا بقا صح ؟؟​


----------



## love2be (30 أغسطس 2010)

*


jesuslovejohn قال:



سوال  مش اكتر بس محيرنى ومغيرنى  مخالينى محتار مش عارف اليل  من النهار 
مش بكتبه علشان  عاوز ردود بس بجد محتاج حلول 
هو انا  مجنون؟
ولا  دا  اللى المفروض يكون 
انا دلوقتى حاسس انى وحيد  مخنوق  وصدرى عمال يضيق ولا لاقى  الصديق اللى بجد يخرج  همى منى او  يشيل حزنى عنى 
عارفين  لما تبقى  بتموت مستنى  حتى نظرة اوى كلمة بصوت  تقولك انت مهم  واحنا معاك
بجد مش لاقى  كلام ااقوله بس انا  حاليا  عايش وحيد من  غير صديق  حقيقى  بجد محتاج لرايكم قوليلى اعمل ايه  الصحاب راحو   اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش محتاج ردود للمجامله 
محتاج حل للمشكلة​

أنقر للتوسيع...




حلك ف أيدك 
انا اتعرضت للموقف ده قبل كده 

الحل هو انك تندمج مع المجتمع اللى حواليك 

اشترك فجيم مثلا 
صالات الجيم بيبقى فيها ناس كتير بتقدر تتعرف عليهم منخلال التمرين و الصداقة بتطور بينكم لحد مبتبقوا صحاب و بتحددوا مواعيد للتمرين و بتتمرنوا مع بعض 
دا حل 


الحل التانى 
انك تلعب جودو 
و اللعبة دى فيها سحر بتعالج اى حد مهما كان مخنوق أو زهقان

الحل الثالث 
يعتبر مجازفة وفاز باللذات كل مجازف
هو كويس الى حد ما و مجرب بس ساعات بتقلب بنتكاسة 
تحاول تتعرف على واحدة تتصاحب معاها لأن صداقة الولد غير البنت 
لأن البنت غالبا بتكون حنينة و عندها القدرة اناه تغير المود مهما كان متعكنن 



 جرب اللى يعجبك ف ال3 حلول و قولى النتيجة *​


----------



## milad hanna (30 أغسطس 2010)

اخوتى الاعزاء سوف اكتب تجربتى فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون فيه الفائدة فقد كنت شابا  اسكن بقرب الكنيسة وانضممت الى الخدمة وكان مجموعة الخدام يربطهم ببعض محبة عميقة وكنت سعيدا بينهم وبمحبتهم كانوا يخففون عنى تجارب الحياة وجاء الوقت الذى قررت ان اتزوج وانتقلت بسبب عملى الى بلد اخر عانية ما تعانيه انت الان ولم اجد المحبة فى احد حتى ولا بين خدام الكنيسة كان دائما يدور بينهم السؤال القديم من هو الاعظم ولم اجد انسان استريح اليه حتى ولا مع رجال الدين الذين يجب ان يكون لهم الصدر الواسع للجميع فارشدنى الرب ان التقى بانسان عنده محبة قوية للرب يسوع فكونا مجموعة مهمتها دعم الكنائس الفقيرة بما تحتاجه فاذا بهذا العمل يملا الفراغ الذى تسبب فيه انشغال كل واحد بنفسه 
هذه تجربتى ولست اعرف ان كانت مفيدة لك ام لا ولكن فى النهاية تجربة شخصية ----


----------



## MATTEW (30 أغسطس 2010)

milad hanna قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء سوف اكتب تجربتى فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون فيه الفائدة فقد كنت شابا  اسكن بقرب الكنيسة وانضممت الى الخدمة وكان مجموعة الخدام يربطهم ببعض محبة عميقة وكنت سعيدا بينهم وبمحبتهم كانوا يخففون عنى تجارب الحياة وجاء الوقت الذى قررت ان اتزوج وانتقلت بسبب عملى الى بلد اخر عانية ما تعانيه انت الان ولم اجد المحبة فى احد حتى ولا بين خدام الكنيسة كان دائما يدور بينهم السؤال القديم من هو الاعظم ولم اجد انسان استريح اليه حتى ولا مع رجال الدين الذين يجب ان يكون لهم الصدر الواسع للجميع فارشدنى الرب ان التقى بانسان عنده محبة قوية للرب يسوع فكونا مجموعة مهمتها دعم الكنائس الفقيرة بما تحتاجه فاذا بهذا العمل يملا الفراغ الذى تسبب فيه انشغال كل واحد بنفسه
> هذه تجربتى ولست اعرف ان كانت مفيدة لك ام لا ولكن فى النهاية تجربة شخصية ----



*فعلا تجربه مميزه جدا 

الأعمال الكنيسه كالخدمه بكافه انواعها بتشغل الواحد و في نفس الوقت بتساعده في عمل صداقات كتير و زياده علاقته بالمسيح في الاول و الأخر 

شكرا 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة وصف لطيف منك ، لكن بما أنك كتبته و أنت بالغ الرشد فأنت مسئول عن حروفك ..
> 
> حبيبى أنت بتحب الصراحة عشان الإفادة و أنا كمان ..
> 
> ...




للاسف حبيبى زاما مينفعش تحكم على شخصيتى لانك متعرفنيش 
انت لو تعرفنى ممكن تحكم على شخصيتى لكن للاسف انت متعرفنيش
فاستنتاجاتك كلها لا تمس الواقع بصله


----------



## مسرة (30 أغسطس 2010)

لا اعرف ماذا اقول او بالاصح لا  اعرف اذا كان ما سأقوله مفيد لك

لكن عندما تجلس مع نفسك و تتحدث ليسوع عن كبيرة و صغيرة
عن المشاكل و الضيقات, عن الفرح و اي شئ, تكلم و قل له كيف تعاني و من ماذا تعاني
انا ارتاااااااااح كثيرا عندما افعل ذلك و الاحلى اني اكتب كل كلمة اقولها ليسوع و عندما اُكمل الكتابة و الكلام
اشعر كمن هناك حجرة ثقيلة على صدري و رميتها

استمتع اذا كنت تستطيع بكل لحظة تقضيها لوحدك 
حاول ان تستمتع بالوحدة, هههه قد يكون هذا الكلام غبي او غير معقول, لكني في كثير من الاوقات افعله 
و هو احساس جميل 

عليك ان تطلب من الرب, اطلب و لا تتردد, وضح له كيف انت تحتاج الى صديق

و عليك ان تكون واعي و منتبه لدى اختيارك لصديقك
فليس اي شخص يمكن الوثوق به

اخرج و شاهد و تعرف
انظر لمن حولك
و الرب معك


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2010)

mattew قال:


> *المسيح له المجد قالها صراحتا *
> 
> *تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم*
> *( متي 28:11 )*
> ...


_*فو فواصل كتير اكبر من الكلام  شكرا اخى  مرورك  واهتمامك  بالموضوع  اسعدونى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> أيه يا عم جون السواد دا ؟؟ !!
> 
> و حبيبى كيوبيد جه نفى و نهى و عمل شجب للصداقة تماماً من قاموس الدنيا ..
> 
> ...


*شكرا  زاما  بس  تفتكر  انها  مبقتش  كلمة بجد؟؟*
*ولما يقولك انك  صديق بجد يبقى ايه ولما تقف معاه فى  كل لحظة ممكن تخليه  حزين ومتسبهوش ؟ *
*وهو  فى اول معرفة جديدة بينسى القديم؟*
*مرسى يا  زاما واكيد مرورك افادنى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> تصدق يا زاما انا عمرى 21 سنه 3 سنين منهم كنت جمب امى والباقى كنت فى الشارع
> بس طول المده دى ملقتش واحد يستحق لقب صديق
> تفتكر العيب ممكن يكون منى !!!!


* بجد  من اكتر الحاجات اللى  تحزن بس  عارف  يا مينا*
*صدق من قالى  مفيش صاحب يتصاحب *
*ولو  لاقيت  اعرف انه فى  اول سكه وهتلاقيه باعك بجد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *العيب في الزمن الاسود اللي احنا فيه​*
> *كله ماديات في ماديات*
> *ومصلحتي معاك اعرفك*
> 
> *غير كده ولا اعرفك*​


_* دا واحد من اهم الاسباب  اللى  ضيعت معنى  الحياه  كلها مش الصداقة بس *_
_*نورت يا كوكو*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

عارف ياعمو صدقنى بجد انا مريت بالمرحله دى ولسه الحمدلله منتهيه من حوالى شهر تقريبا

الاحساس دا صعب جدا ومع احترامى لمينا مين قال يابطل ان مافيش صداقه بالعكس الصداقه دى اسمى شىء فى الوجود لانها صوره من صور الحب
وعندنا بالكتاب المقدس اكبر الأمثله على الصداقه نسيت العهد الجديد صداقه الرب يسوع للعازر واخواته البنات
ولا فى العهد القديم صداقه داؤد ليوناثان اللى فاقت محبتهم عن محبه النساء

بس المشكله فينا احنا
احنا اللى بنعمل الصديق واحنا اللى بنضيعه

عمو جون فكر كويس حط جواك انك حد مميز جدا جدا وان عندك ميزات مش عند حد وان فى ناس كتير محتاجاك ذى ما انت محتاجها

عارف انا لما كنت حاسه بالاحساس دا كنت ذى اللى بتتقطع وبتموت من جواها علشان اعز واحده ليها فى الدنيا صديقه عمرها قررت تبعد وبقيت مش بتحس بيا

لكن فكرت صح انا عندى الاغلى منها رب المجد يسوع المسيح وست الكل العدراء مريم هما دول اللى عمرهم مايتخلوا عنى ومعاهم الشهداء والقديسين بس طبعا على رأسهم الرب اكيد

وقررت مافيش حزن معاهم وفى اللحظه دى رجعتلى فرحتى تانى وصديقتى حست بيا جتلى وبتقولى انها ماتقدرش تستغنى عنى

صدقنى انسى كل تعب وفكر اذاى تسعد ربنا وتسعد نفسك وكل امورك هاتتحل

وياسيدى ماتزعلناش معاك ليه هو احنا هنا مش كلنا اخواتك واصدقائك يعنى فيه ناس هنا كتير حواليك بتحترمك وتقدرك​


----------



## zama (31 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> للاسف حبيبى زاما مينفعش تحكم على شخصيتى لانك متعرفنيش
> انت لو تعرفنى ممكن تحكم على شخصيتى لكن للاسف انت متعرفنيش
> فاستنتاجاتك كلها لا تمس الواقع بصله



مبدئياً حبيبى لا خلاف  ..

يشرفنى بجد معرفتك عن قرب  ..

لكن سقراط قال لأحد تابعيه (( تكلم حتى أراك )) ..

يقول كتابنا المقدس أية مفاداتها (( من فمك أناقشك )) ..

المعرفة عن قرب _ برأيئ _ هى معرفة الأفكار و ثنايا أفكار الطرف الأخر و حضرتك بهذه الأمسية 

الجميلة عبرت عن فكرك بكلماتك فأنا *رأيتك و عرفتك *و ما ترتب عليها رأئ لى ..

مع ذلك أختلافنا لا يؤدى لخلافنا  ..

تحياتى لشخصك الغالى *كيوبيد* ..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*بص يا جون ليا وجهه نظر تختلف 

مش تعيش تدور على الحب الاصحاب الا تشكيلهم 

خد من ربنا ثم اهلك  بس اصدقاء 

لو بصيت على العالم هتتعب جدااااااا واطلب من ربنا يبعتلك حد يكون حلو اوى 

وتذكر ان ربنا مستعد يسمعك دون ملل ولا كلل*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام و نعمة يا جون 
مشكلتك اكيد صارت مع كل الناس عارف ليه لانه احنا بشر و انسان و الانسان بطبيعته يحتاج الاهتمام و بيفرح لما يشوف نفسه محبوب من الكل و كل الناس مهتمين فيه و خايفين على زعله 

بس تقريبا الواقع شيء مختلف تماما .. عارف ليه ؟ 
لانه احنا حاليا في زمن ( اللهم نفسي و ليكن من بعدي الطوفان ) ! 

هذا الكلام عن خبرة شخصية من اللي صار معي و اللي شوفته 

خلاصة الكلام لازم تتعود على هذا العالم .. فنحن في عالم غريب و عشان كده 
يكفيك ان يكون المسيح صديق لك على الاقل هو اللي بيسمعك و مستحيل يكون مشغول عنك بشيء اخر صح  

ربنا يكون معك يا جون 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً حبيبى لا خلاف  ..
> 
> يشرفنى بجد معرفتك عن قرب  ..
> 
> ...




اكيد مفيش اى اختلاف يا حبيبى 
سقراط قال كده لأحد تابعيه
ولكن تعرف انا لو قولت هقول ايه ، أفعل حتى أراك 
الكلام مش بفلوس يعمنا ههههههههه
عموما انا بجد يشرفنى معرفتك وخلينا نحب فى بعض على البروفيل
عشان الواد جون زهقان من الدنيا وهيطردنا من هنا


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارف يا جون
> 
> بجد وعن تجربة
> محدش هيعرف يخرجك من اللي انت فيه ده غير انت وبس
> ...


_*شور  كلاميك يا مرمورة   صح  مليون الميه وانا  فعلا ابتديت اعمل كدا  ومشيت بكلام ناس كتير  بتقول  اللى يكلمك  كلمه واللى  ميكلمش متعبرهوش    بس تفتكرى انها  هتبقى  حلوة لو مشينا كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*نورتى يا مرمر *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t9::t9:
> 
> اروح انا بيتنا بقا صح ؟؟​


* تروحى بروفيلك  احلى واشيك من هنا   ولا اروح اجيبهوليك انا  :crazy_pil*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *حلك ف أيدك *
> *انا اتعرضت للموقف ده قبل كده *​
> *الحل هو انك تندمج مع المجتمع اللى حواليك *​
> *اشترك فجيم مثلا *
> ...


*شكرا على  رايك  بس تفتكر  ان العمر لسا فيه   سنين  زى اللى فاتو  الى باقى  من العمر  مبقاش ملكنا  يا جميل *
*ربنا  معاك وشكرا على رايك*
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> حل المشكله انك تنزل للواقع
> مفيش حاجه اسمها صديق ، مفيش غير كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى وطبعا كل واحد ليه عذره لان الحياه مبقتش محتاجه صديق لا بقيت محتاجه الجنيه اللى يخلينا نعيش
> انزل للواقع شويه هتعرف ان مفيش صديق زى ما انت عاوزه
> طول ما انت عايش فى الاوهام وبتدور على صديق كما فى مخيلتك تأكد انك هتفضل حزين كده
> لكن لو بصيت لنفسك وبصيت للواقع هتعرف تعيش حياتك



كما قال الشاعر مفيش صاحب يتصاحب ولا حبيب يتحب 

بجد يا مينا هو ده الكلام اللمظبوط والواحد لو فضل يفكر في الوهم اللي اسمه الصديق هيفضل طول عمرة يفكر ومش هيلاقي حل


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

milad hanna قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء سوف اكتب تجربتى فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان يكون فيه الفائدة فقد كنت شابا اسكن بقرب الكنيسة وانضممت الى الخدمة وكان مجموعة الخدام يربطهم ببعض محبة عميقة وكنت سعيدا بينهم وبمحبتهم كانوا يخففون عنى تجارب الحياة وجاء الوقت الذى قررت ان اتزوج وانتقلت بسبب عملى الى بلد اخر عانية ما تعانيه انت الان ولم اجد المحبة فى احد حتى ولا بين خدام الكنيسة كان دائما يدور بينهم السؤال القديم من هو الاعظم ولم اجد انسان استريح اليه حتى ولا مع رجال الدين الذين يجب ان يكون لهم الصدر الواسع للجميع فارشدنى الرب ان التقى بانسان عنده محبة قوية للرب يسوع فكونا مجموعة مهمتها دعم الكنائس الفقيرة بما تحتاجه فاذا بهذا العمل يملا الفراغ الذى تسبب فيه انشغال كل واحد بنفسه
> هذه تجربتى ولست اعرف ان كانت مفيدة لك ام لا ولكن فى النهاية تجربة شخصية ----


*تجربة  جميلة جداااااااااااااااا بجد  وفعلا مفيش احلى من روح الكنيسة *
*علشان تقدر  تعيش مبسوط   مرسى جدا على التجربة الجميلة دى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مسرة قال:


> لا اعرف ماذا اقول او بالاصح لا اعرف اذا كان ما سأقوله مفيد لك
> 
> لكن عندما تجلس مع نفسك و تتحدث ليسوع عن كبيرة و صغيرة
> عن المشاكل و الضيقات, عن الفرح و اي شئ, تكلم و قل له كيف تعاني و من ماذا تعاني
> ...


* كلاميك   مش غبى  هو صح بس اللى يعرف يستخدمه  مرسى على  رايك   ونورتى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> عارف ياعمو صدقنى بجد انا مريت بالمرحله دى ولسه الحمدلله منتهيه من حوالى شهر تقريبا​
> 
> الاحساس دا صعب جدا ومع احترامى لمينا مين قال يابطل ان مافيش صداقه بالعكس الصداقه دى اسمى شىء فى الوجود لانها صوره من صور الحب
> وعندنا بالكتاب المقدس اكبر الأمثله على الصداقه نسيت العهد الجديد صداقه الرب يسوع للعازر واخواته البنات
> ...


_*بصى يا توتا   مينا مش غلط  لو فى اصحاب فى الزمن  دا  بجد   مش هتلاقى  كله بيبيع فى كله *_
_*توتا   الحياه  عمرها مكنت نت وبس  وصدقينى  صعب انيك  تلاقى  حد  كامل   وبجد  انتى عارفة  غلاوتيك   عندى ولا عنديك فيها شك؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
_*مرسى على  رايك ونورتى   الموضوع*_


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> *بص يا جون ليا وجهه نظر تختلف *
> 
> *مش تعيش تدور على الحب الاصحاب الا تشكيلهم *
> 
> ...


*شكرا على رايك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *سلام و نعمة يا جون ​*
> *مشكلتك اكيد صارت مع كل الناس عارف ليه لانه احنا بشر و انسان و الانسان بطبيعته يحتاج الاهتمام و بيفرح لما يشوف نفسه محبوب من الكل و كل الناس مهتمين فيه و خايفين على زعله *​
> *بس تقريبا الواقع شيء مختلف تماما .. عارف ليه ؟ *
> *لانه احنا حاليا في زمن ( اللهم نفسي و ليكن من بعدي الطوفان ) ! *​
> ...


 شكرا يا  روز  وفعلا  لازم الواحد يتعود   على العالم والناس اللى فيه  
نورتى


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> اكيد مفيش اى اختلاف يا حبيبى
> سقراط قال كده لأحد تابعيه
> ولكن تعرف انا لو قولت هقول ايه ، أفعل حتى أراك
> الكلام مش بفلوس يعمنا ههههههههه
> ...



*تقريبا  دا هيحصل قريب  يا  معلم *
*كل لما  اعمل موضوع  القى  حضرتك موجود وايه ليك معجبيا  سيدى ساسيدى   *
*منور  يا معلم *​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 سبتمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شور كلاميك يا مرمورة صح مليون الميه وانا فعلا ابتديت اعمل كدا ومشيت بكلام ناس كتير بتقول اللى يكلمك كلمه واللى ميكلمش متعبرهوش بس تفتكرى انها هتبقى حلوة لو مشينا كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟*_
> 
> _*نورتى يا مرمر *_​


 

علي فكرة انا مش قصدي كده يا جون
انا كل قصدي ان اللي بيتعبنا كلنا اننا بنعشم في ناس مش بيكونوا اد العشم ده
علشان كده بتتصدم فيهم وبتتعب
اعتمد علي نفسك وبس ولما تكون مخنوق اخرج من اللي انت فيه بايدك انت من غير ما تحتاج لحد وكده مش هتتعب وفي نفس الوقت مش هتعتب علي حد انه مش وقف جنبك واصحابك هيفضلوا زي ما هما والحياة هتعدي وتبقي حلوة
لازم تتعلم انك تخرج من اي حالة لوحدك لان زي ما انت عارف محدش بينفع حد وحتي لو في حد هينفعك ممكن الظروف تخليه مش موجود جنبك حتي لو بشكل مؤقت
تقدر تقولي وقتها هتعمل ايه ؟​


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			انا كل قصدي ان اللي بيتعبنا كلنا اننا بنعشم في ناس مش بيكونوا اد العشم ده
علشان كده بتتصدم فيهم وبتتعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
احلى  حاجة 
انا خسرت اخ و صديق عزيز عليا كتييييير بسبب العشم ده 
احسن شئ اننا ما نتوقعش زيادة اوى من اللى قدامنا علشان ما نزعلش و ما نصدمش 
و على فكرة يا جون بلاش الحساسية الزيادة دى ..ليه على طول بتقول ما لكش اصحاب ... امال احنا رحنا فين بس


----------



## dodo jojo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*انت عمرك ما هتحس بخنقه..لو فضفت..فضفض لربنا..فضفض لامك الاولى..ماما العذراء..او امك التانيه:الكنيسه..او امك التالته:مامتك بالجسد..ربنا يعزيك..اخوك dodo jojo*


----------



## zama (10 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اكيد مفيش اى اختلاف يا حبيبى
> سقراط قال كده لأحد تابعيه
> ولكن تعرف انا لو قولت هقول ايه ، *أفعل حتى أراك*
> الكلام مش بفلوس يعمنا ههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا كيوبيد بأمانة ..

شوف كيوبيد الكلام بحد ذاته ليس خطأ ..

لأن أعظم الأختراعات و الأعمال بدأت بفكرة و ترجمت الفكرة لعمل حقيقى من خلال نقاشات 

عديدة تم تنقيح الفكرة بها ..

*مثال* : قناة السويس عندما راوتهم فكرتها فقالوا أنها لا تصلح لأن يوجد مستوى مائى يعلوا 

الاخر إلى تم إثبات خطأ تلك الزعم و تم تنفيذ الفكرة إلى عمل حى أمامنا الأن ..

لولا الكلام _ الذى نستهين به ببعض الأحيان _ لما تطورت حياتنا من الأساس ..

ليس كل من تكلم بلا فعل !!

أشكرك  كيوبيد ..


----------

